# Recommendations for a nice everyday brew blend



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Whilst taking a break from the Espresso machine, I've been enjoying the Mokka pot.

Looking for a nice, cheap everyday blend that works nicely. I've tried Rave Signature Blend and Rave Fudge Blend and enjoyed both, and will be more than happy with either again.

Just wanted to see if anyone had any other suggestions.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

RobbieTheTruth said:


> Looking for a nice, cheap everyday blend that works nicely.


 Crown and Canvas House Blend and First Light Blend were very well priced (£6/7) and something I would consider as my go-to every day blend. I really enjoyed both. (And that they are forum sponsors doesn't hurt!).


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

There's 30% off a kg of the Extract Hero range at the mo with code Hero30. Got some classic espresso blend for my family which has gone down well, and just received a bag of decaf for myself.


----------



## noctnikkor (Jan 8, 2021)

Extract's san adolfo is a nice everyday blend.

The costa rica that Happy Donkey sell is a really nice all day drinking coffee too - and incredible value.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

@RobbieTheTruthTry Coffee Compass Mystery Roast No 13, Comes in 1kg bags at £14.50 (Plus p&p). I think its a medium roast.


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> @RobbieTheTruthTry Coffee Compass Mystery Roast No 13, Comes in 1kg bags at £14.50 (Plus p&p). I think its a medium roast.


 Just ordered, thank you


----------



## Biker (Oct 23, 2019)

Robbie, you won't disappointed, we're on our 3rd bag of mystery 13 👍🏻


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

San Fermin,Resolute, Pathfinder from Origin.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Jony - Do like the San Fermin for brew, nice and orangey.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Out of the ones I mentioned that's the best of them. I usually get a kilo from time to time.


----------



## leweyb (Dec 18, 2019)

I recommend the "Daily Brew" by The Coffee Factory located in Devon (can order using subscription). 🙂


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

I enjoyed @Altitude Coffee London Pioneer blend. They describe it as a everyday blend and it was lovely both with and without milk. 
Forum sponsors they give a 15% discount. I will be getting more


----------

